# New Slingshot~ Titan Hunter By Chris



## AUSSIE4

G'day everyone about 6 weeks ago I ordered a new slingshot. A titan hunter from Chris Graffin better known as 'Catapult Carnage' on YouTube. I paid something like $130 AUD or approx $95 USD which is definitely at the higher end prices for slingshots. He sent it about 2 weeks ago and I came home to find it in the mail box. I shot it this afternoon for about 3 hours and can say I am very pleased with it. It came with a GZK bandset which I believe to be a .62 band with 22/12 taper. It also came with a allen key and some spare threaded rivets which I don't think I'll need as long as I tighten reasonably to avoid threading any. I hit the spinner so many times from 10,15 and 20m. Made up some more .6 sumeike 20/15 band sets this arvo and took a few pics. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Ibojoe

Nice frame! I like the Sumeike.60 too.


----------



## Kalevala

Titan Hunter is a nice frame :thumbsup:

Waiting continues here and it's painful...


----------



## Pebble Shooter

That certainly looks top notch. Nice!


----------



## AUSSIE4

Ibojoe said:


> Nice frame! I like the Sumeike.60 too.


Yeah band life isn't that great but the power is there.


----------



## AUSSIE4

Kalevala said:


> Titan Hunter is a nice frame :thumbsup:
> 
> Waiting continues here and it's painful...


Yes it has a very ergonomic feel to it. Haha yeah same for me, every afternoon checking the mailbox for 4 weeks :lol:


----------



## AUSSIE4

Pebble Shooter said:


> That certainly looks top notch. Nice!


Thanks mate I love it a lot.


----------



## Tag

Nice looking frame


----------



## StringSlap

Been eyeing those. Just not a huge fan of clips. It is nice though.


----------



## AUSSIE4

StringSlap said:


> Been eyeing those. Just not a huge fan of clips. It is nice though.


Yeah the convenience of the clips is the main reason I brought it haha. Just got sick of carrying around bits of elastic and some string for wrap and tuck, I can attach a bandset now in about 25 seconds. Chris used to do them without the clips, If you dm him on insta he might still have some available..


----------



## AUSSIE4

Tag said:


> Nice looking frame


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Shaku

Hey, quick question.

How do you buy those frames? Just write him a message on facebook?

How long does it usually take until he responds?

Really want to get myself a TTF version


----------



## AUSSIE4

Shaku said:


> Hey, quick question.
> 
> How do you buy those frames? Just write him a message on facebook?
> 
> How long does it usually take until he responds?
> 
> Really want to get myself a TTF version


I ordered them via paypal but contacted him through Instagram. He tells you how to order them and he usually responds within 12 hours.


----------



## Trashyaddy

Mine was shipped to the states Nov 19, happens to be my bday, hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Trashyaddy

Mine was shipped to the states Nov 19, happens to be my bday, hope it gets here soon!


----------



## Hermit

Very nice! Now I want one.. 

Rich


----------



## Hermit

Very nice!

Rich


----------



## Jorypotts

Shaku said:


> Hey, quick question.
> 
> How do you buy those frames? Just write him a message on facebook?
> 
> How long does it usually take until he responds?
> 
> Really want to get myself a TTF version


Yes wrote him on fb or insta I've bought a few it took about 3 weeks to get he makes to order and has a family with a job be patient worth the wait


----------

